

An easy, IFTTT-like way to create your own Web apps - giuliano84
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2014/06/13/stamplay-easy-ifttt-like-way-create-web-apps/

======
giuliano84
Looks like the way CMS systems such as Wordpress reduced the barrier to entry
into placing stuff on the web empowering content creators to publish material
without much technical work is about to happen again in the web development.

